# Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?



## euMelBeumel (21. August 2009)

*Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Hallo liebe Community,

da meine Wasserkühlung bald in die Revision gehen soll, und ich dazu komplett neue Anschlüsse, etc. nutzen möchte, hab ich auch überlegt stellen weise Schlauchtüllen zu nutzen. Nun würde ich gern wissen, ob man diese denn ohne Schlauchschellen nutzen kann, habe nämlich auch hier viele Bilder mit blankem Schlauch auf den Tüllen gesehen. Ich habe schon öfters gelesen, dass man zB. für 13er Tüllen 11er oder 12er Schlauch nehmen soll, damit man keine zusätzlichen Befestigungen benötigt, und diesen notfalls etwas ermärmen soll, damit er dann auch am Anschluss richtig abdichtet. 13er Schlauch auf einer 13er Tülle, würde wahrscheinlich nicht abschließen sondern nur "locker" drauf hängen sehe ich das richtig?

Eiegentlich bin ich immer für Schraubanschlüsse , da aber zum einen mein Mainboard Tüllen verwendet, und ich am RAM auch Tüllen einsetzen werde, wollte ich mich doch vorher nocheinmal informieren. Bei meinem Mainboard habe ich zB. 10er Tüllen drauf, und hatte früher einen 8er Schlauch drüber gezogen, und das ging eigentlich ganz gut, hatte es aber zusätzlich mit Schellen festgezogen.

Danke schon einmal für eure Antworten


----------



## Phil_5 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Wie du bereits festgestellt hast, ist es nur logisch dass bei gleichen Innendurchmesser des Schlauches u. Tüllenaussendurchmesser das Ding nicht wirklich gut hält. 

Allerdings gibts als Alternative zu Schlauchschellen auch Kabelbinder  Damit könntest du das auch schön fixieren.

Allgemein würde ich sagen, dass du mit zusätzlicher Schlauchsicherung (Kabelbinder, Schellen) auf der sichereren Seite bist.


----------



## Equilibrium (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Nun ja mit Perfect Seal Tüllen dürftest auch keine Problem bei gleichem Durchmesser haben. z.B. 10mm ID Schlauch und 10mm PS Tüllen.

Das hat bei mir immer gehalten. Allerdings mit 16/10er Schlauch.

aber wie Phil schon schrieb, nimm zur Sicherheit Kabelbinder, damit passiert dann wirklich nichts mehr.


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*



> Nun ja mit Perfect Seal Tüllen dürftest auch keine Problem bei Gleichen Durchmesser haben. z.B. 10mm ID Schlauch und 10mm PS Tüllen.
> 
> Das hat bei mir immer gehalten. Allerdings mit 16/10er Schlauch.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Mit einem ID von 9,5mm und 10mm PS Tüllen, würdest du die Hardware beim geraden runter ziehen beschädigen. So gut sind die PS Tüllen.  Lösung: schräg ziehen und dabei hin und her ziehen. Den Schlauch erwärmen hilft noch mehr den Schlauch wieder runter zu ziehen.


----------



## computertod (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

wie is das dann bei mir? ich hab Schlauch mit 8mm Innendurchmesser, sollte ich da dann 10mm Tüllen nehmen, wenn ich keine Kabelbinder oder so rummachen will?


----------



## Equilibrium (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

muss nicht, wäre aber empfehlenswert.


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Also theoretisch gehts ohne, wenn man entweder paar Größen kleiner nimmt oder diese Perfect Seal Tüllen, aber um halt auf Nummer sicher gehen immer noch was drumherum spannen? Ok so in etwa hab ich mir das auch gedacht  Danke schonmal, mal sehen ob ich mir ein paar Schellen hole, Kabelbinder zerstören nach meinem Geschmack schon etwas die Optik  Is ja nochn Stückchen hin, ihr könnt aber ruhig noch weiter kommentieren!


----------



## Equilibrium (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

naja wenn Du farblich passende Kabelbinder drum machst wirst Du die kaum sehen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*



> aber um halt auf Nummer sicher gehen immer noch was drumherum spannen?


Was soll das bei PS Tüllen bringen? Solange der Schlauch nicht zu groß ist. 
10mm PS sind ja oben rum nicht genau 10mm sondern ca 11mm, deshalb hält 10mm Schlauch auch so gut.


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Sind die PS Tüllen eigentlich speziell bezeichnet, im Titel oder so? Oder erkennt man die am Aufbau?

Edit: Ah hab gerade welche gefunden wo PS drin steht, hat sich erledigt^^


----------



## Equilibrium (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Sind die PS Tüllen eigentlich speziell bezeichnet, im Titel oder so? Oder erkennt man die am Aufbau?


 
Ja das sind sie. Sie heissen nämlich Perfect Seal Schlauchtüllen.

z.B. Hier-->http://www.a-c-shop.de/10mm-3-8-Schlauchtuelle-AG1-4-mit-O-Ring-Perfect-Seal


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Danke, leider ist die Auswahl schon etwas gering bei PS-Tüllen, kann das sein?^^


----------



## Equilibrium (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Ja leider!...hast schon bei AT geguckt?


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Jab aber da gibts auch nur silberne und black nickel, ich bräuchte kupferne. Leider werden kupfer-farbene Anschlüsse immer irgendwie hinten angestellt  Naja notfalls nehm ich die normalen in Kupfer.


----------



## Equilibrium (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Kupferne?...na da hat aber einer extravagantes vor?!


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Nja ist schon etwas ausgefallen, soll ins Thema passen, aber die Nachfrage muss ja da sein, glaube nicht dass die kupfernen Anschlüsse nur für mich ins Sortiment genommen wurden  Vielleicht bekomm AT ja irgendwann kupferne rein, ich könnte ja eigentlich mal anfragen...


----------



## Equilibrium (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

oder frag mal Jochen vom A-C Shop. Kannst es ja hier im Forum über den Support-Thread machen.
Der kann Dir eigentlich so gut wie alles besorgen wenn es das gibt was Du brauchst.


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Hab jetzt einfach beide gefragt


----------



## Equilibrium (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

aber 16/13 wirst nicht bekommen höchstens 16/10 oder 19/13


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Echt meinste? Danke übrigens für deine schnellen Antworten


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Bei Tüllen ist nur der AD für den ID des Schlauches wichtig.  also 8mm, 10mm, 11mm, 12mm, 13mm etc


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Naja ich hätte aber schon lieber nen 13er ID, 16/10 is doch sicher ziemlich dick oder? kann ich ja gleich 13er AD nehmen


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

der 16/10mm hat den besten Biegeradius. Dafür wären z.b. 10mm PS Tüllen nötig, bei anderen Tüllen eventuell 11 oder höher.

Verhältnis von AD : ID
19/13mm -> 1,46
16/13mm -> 1,23
*16/10mm -> 1,60*
13/10mm -> 1,30
11/8mm ->1,38


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Hmm schlägt sich der ID in dieser Größenordnung noch auf die Performance aus? Das System wird nicht den "Über-Durchfluss" haben, als Info.


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

von 8mm auf 10mm ist nur einbisschen mehr Durchfluss drin, wenn überhaupt. alles über 10-11mm ID macht bei 1/4" keinen Sinn, nur optisch.


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Alles klar sowas dacht ich mir, danke für die Beratung  Nagut, dann aknn ich natürlich auch 16/10er nehmen, fehlen nur noch die Anschlüsse ><


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> von 8mm auf 10mm ist nur einbisschen mehr Durchfluss drin, wenn überhaupt. alles über 10-11mm ID macht bei 1/4" keinen Sinn, nur optisch.



Naja, ... Siehe hier


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Das kommt auch immer auf die Komponenten an.


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Also wenns danach geht:

MORA2
möglicherweise nochn Radi
Heatkiller 3.0
Chipsatz (ist ein einfacher Durchflusskühler)
RAM (vielleicht)
Laing Ultra

Die Frage ist ob nun 10mm ID in etwa genau zwischen 8mm und 13mm liegen, oder ob dann halt wirklich der G1/4 Anschluss limitiert. Ich wäre ja wie gesagt für beides offen.


----------



## Equilibrium (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Das optimal Verhältniss bietet 10mm ID mit 1/4" Anschlussgewinde.


----------



## ole88 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

also ich würde niemals eine wasserkühlung ohne schlauchsicherung betreiben wäre mir zu gefährlich das da etwas abrutschen könnte, also nur mit tüllen und festschrauben


----------



## Equilibrium (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*



ole88 schrieb:


> also ich würde niemals eine wasserkühlung ohne schlauchsicherung betreiben wäre mir zu gefährlich das da etwas abrutschen könnte, also nur mit tüllen und festschrauben


 

Dann hattest Du nie PS Tüllen im Einsatz, oder? Die halten echt Bombe. Und mit 170 l/h Durchfluss den ich habe, rutscht selbst da nichts weg.


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

@ole88 wie schon gesagt bei z.b. 10mm PS Tüllen und 10mm ID Schlauch wären zusätzliche Sicherungen 1. nur Geldverschwendung 2. total hässlich. Winkeltüllen sind ausgeschlossen, z.b. die Bitspowerwinkel brauchen keine Sicherung.


----------



## ole88 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

naja wenn ihr meint, wär mir aber zu unsicher, ich schraub meine schläuche gerne fest und bin auch beruhigt das das hält


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Beim entfernen des Schlauches von PS Tüllen wärst du froh der Schlauch säße nicht so fest.


----------



## Equilibrium (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Beim entfernen des Schlauches von PS Tüllen wärst du froh der Schlauch säße nicht so fest.


 

*LOL*...ja da muss ich Dir Recht geben.


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @ole88 wie schon gesagt bei z.b. 10mm PS Tüllen und 10mm ID Schlauch wären zusätzliche Sicherungen 1. nur Geldverschwendung 2. total hässlich. Winkeltüllen sind ausgeschlossen, z.b. die Bitspowerwinkel brauchen keine Sicherung.



Sind die von der Sicherung mit den PS-Tüllen zu vergleichen? Sehen ja doch schon aus wie "stinknormale" Tüllen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Sind die von der Sicherung mit den PS-Tüllen zu vergleichen? Sehen ja doch schon aus wie "stinknormale" Tüllen.


Was meinst du genau, versteh dein Anliegen gerade nicht.


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Na du meintest doch, dass die Bitspowerwinkel keine Sicherung brauchen, und da wollt ich wissen, ob die "Dichtheit" mit der von PS-Tüllen vergleichbar ist, da sie ja nicht diesen höheren Rand am Ende der Tülle haben, sondern mehrere Absetungen wie die meisten Tüllen.

Achja und bei einer "08/15"-Tülle sollte man dann doch noch was über den Schlauch ziehen, wenn ich zB an sowas hier denke?


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Der äussere Durchmesser der Bitspower Winkeltülle ist größer als der von anderen Winkeltülle bei AT. Bei einer 10mm PS Tülle ist der äussere Rand ca 11,5-12mm. 
Auf dieser Kupfertülle bekommst du vielleicht Schlauch mit 12mm ID ohne Sicherung zum halten. Ich kann dir leider nicht sagen wie gut Schlauch mit 13mm ID auf dieser Tülle hält. Schalcuh mit 10mm ID wirst du da nur sehr schwer bis garnicht drauf bekommen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Ah ok, danke dir. Leider ist diese Tülle zZ das Einzige was in die Richtung geht, die meinen Vorstellungen entspricht. Ich hab eben mal kurz geschaut, was denkst du, 11er ID, dürfte doch noch irgendwie drüber zuziehen sein oder? Dachte an den hier, hätte auch so gut wie 16er AD, würde also von außen genauso dick sein wie zB der 16/10er oder 16/13er. Schlauch mit 12,7ID ist wahrscheinlich schon zu locker und fällt fast in die 13ID Kategorie oder?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ah ok, danke dir. Leider ist diese Tülle zZ das Einzige was in die Richtung geht, die meinen Vorstellungen entspricht. Ich hab eben mal kurz geschaut, was denkst du, 11er ID, dürfte doch noch irgendwie drüber zuziehen sein oder? Dachte an den hier, hätte auch so gut wie 16er AD, würde also von außen genauso dick sein wie zB der 16/10er oder 16/13er. Schlauch mit 12,7ID ist wahrscheinlich schon zu locker und fällt fast in die 13ID Kategorie oder?



Wie wärs mit dem Schlauch HIER, der sollte halten.(ist 16/10)
Zu den Winkeltüllen, die Bitspower halten ganz sicher ohne Schellen sonst, wäre meine Graka schon längst baden gegangen.
Die sind zwar net so fest wie die PS Tüllen, halten aber Trotzdem dicht.
Beiden anderen von AT empfehlen sich Schlauchschellen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

12,7mm (~13mm) ist 1/2". Ich kenn den echten Aussendurchmesser der Kupfetülle nicht. Musst du mal bei AT nachfragen. Dann weisst du auch welchen Schlauch du rüberbekommst. 1-2mm sollte die Tülle größer sein.


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Ok merk ich mir, danke für eure Tipps


----------



## in-vino-veritas (28. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Hast du dich jetzt für die PS Tüllen entschieden und für die Art der Sicherung?

Bei den PS Tüllen musst du aber aufpassen, wo du Sie bestellst!


----------



## maschine (28. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Bei den PS Tüllen musst du aber aufpassen, wo du Sie bestellst!


Warum das denn? Solange man bei AT oder AC bestellt sollte das doch egal sein


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Hast du dich jetzt für die PS Tüllen entschieden und für die Art der Sicherung?
> 
> Bei den PS Tüllen musst du aber aufpassen, wo du Sie bestellst!



Naja an den nötigen Stellen, werd ich die PS-Tüllen wohl einsetzen 



maschine schrieb:


> Warum das denn? Solange man bei AT oder AC bestellt sollte das doch egal sein



Seh ich genauso, werde bei der nächsten großen bestellung, die Tüllen mit ins Paket lassen lassen.


----------



## Madz (29. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*



> nimm zur Sicherheit Kabelbinder


Mal unter uns Pastorentöchtern: Kabelbinder sind der letzte Rotz als Sicherung. Wieso? 16/10 Schlauch ist so dick, daß man nicht viel Druck auf den Schlauch ausüben kann, sofern man Kabelbinder einsetzt.
EIne Federbandschelle hingegen quetscht den Schlauch so fest zusammen, daß man ihn nach entfernen selbiger herunterschneiden muss.


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*



> EIne Federbandschelle hingegen quetscht den Schlauch so fest zusammen, daß man ihn nach entfernen selbiger herunterschneiden muss.


Sei nicht so ein Mädchen.  Man bekommt den Schlauch auch ohne wegschneiden wieder von der Tülle.


----------



## Equilibrium (29. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*



Madz schrieb:


> Mal unter uns Pastorentöchtern: Kabelbinder sind der letzte Rotz als Sicherung. Wieso? 16/10 Schlauch ist so dick, daß man nicht viel Druck auf den Schlauch ausüben kann, sofern man Kabelbinder einsetzt.


 
also entweder bist Du ´ne pussy und hast keine Kraft, oder es fehlt Dir einfach ein wenig Mut mit sanfter Gewalt an die Sache zu gehen.

Ganz ehrlich, die meisten probleme enstehen, durch mangel an Gewaltbereitschaft.


----------



## Madz (29. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Es ist doch ein Faktum, das Federbandschellen leichter zu handhaben sind, sofern man die richtige Größe kauft.


----------



## Equilibrium (29. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*



Madz schrieb:


> Es ist doch ein Faktum, das Federbandschellen leichter zu handhaben sind, sofern man die richtige Größe kauft.


 
in der Tat das stimmt schon!!


----------



## Madz (29. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Dazu sind sie wiederverwendbar und üben mehr Kraft auf den Schlauc aus. Schonmal versucht so eine Schelle mit den Fingern zu lösen?


----------



## Equilibrium (29. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

ja man nehme Waschmaschinen Schläuche und das ist so gut wie unmöglich die auf zu bekommen.
Ok die sind auch ein anderes Kaliber.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (30. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*



maschine schrieb:


> Warum das denn? Solange man bei AT oder AC bestellt sollte das doch egal sein



Nein, denn die PS Tüllen von A-C Shop sind die Originalen von Danger Den! Habe beim Support angefragt, da die Tüllen unterschiedlich aussehen Und die von AT, keine Ahnung, wo die her sind!?
*
@all:*
Was nun? Kabelbinder oder Federbandschellen? Wollte eigentlich Kabelbinder nutzen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Defenitiv Federbandschellen, weil sie mehr Druck auf den Schlauch ausüben und ne größere Fläche haben.


----------



## maschine (30. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

@in-vino-veritas: Hm, also meine sind von AT und der Schlauch hält da trotzdem mehr als bombenfest drauf  Wenn die originalen noch besser halten sollten kannste die nachher wirklich nur noch einschmelzen


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Ach ja Federbänder nur bei Winkeltüllen nötig, nicht aber bei PS Tüllen.


----------



## Madz (30. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Dito! Bestell dir mal Federbandschellen und vergleich sie mit Kabelbindern! Der Unterschied ist gigantisch.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (31. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*



maschine schrieb:


> @in-vino-veritas: Hm, also meine sind von AT und der Schlauch hält da trotzdem mehr als bombenfest drauf  Wenn die originalen noch besser halten sollten kannste die nachher wirklich nur noch einschmelzen


Weiß nicht, inwieweit die anders sind bzgl. der Haltefähigkeit!? Kann das bisher nur optisch beurteilen und mich nach der Info von DD richten, dass es nicht die "eigentlichen" PS Tüllen von DD sind. Wenn dir das egal ist, dann ist es doch in Ordnung!!! 



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Ach ja Federbänder nur bei Winkeltüllen nötig, nicht aber bei PS Tüllen.


Ich habe die 45° Winkel von Bitspower und halt PS Tüllen. Wollte eigentlich Alles mit Kabelbindern machen. Bin mir aber jetzt nicht mehr so sicher 



Madz schrieb:


> Dito! Bestell dir mal Federbandschellen und vergleich sie mit Kabelbindern! Der Unterschied ist gigantisch.



Du meinst also 100%ig  nur Federbandschellen und Kabelbinder sind ein nogo? Kabelbinder sind halt nicht so auffällig, aber wenn ich damit keine "richtige" Dichtigkeit erreichen kann,


----------



## Madz (31. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*



> Du meinst also 100%ig nur Federbandschellen und Kabelbinder sind ein nogo? Kabelbinder sind halt nicht so auffällig, aber wenn ich damit keine "richtige" Dichtigkeit erreichen kann,


Ja, die Handhabung ist einfacher, sie sind wiederverwendbar und vor allem üben sie extrem viel Druck auf den Schlauch aus. Unmöglich den abzuziehen.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (31. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

*@Madz:*
Ich schwanke halt noch zwischen Kabelbindern und dank dir  Federbandschellen

*@all:*
*[Umfrage]Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie sichern?*


----------



## Madz (31. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Ach jetzt raff ich das erst... es geht im Sicherung von Perfect Seal Tüllen. Die brauchen *gar keine* Sicherung.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (31. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Ja, sorry  !!!
Das habe ich auch schon oft gesehen, bzw. gelesen, dass die Perfect Seal Tüllen -der  Name sagt es ja schon- ohne Sicherung auskommen sollen. Aber wie steht es denn um die Materialermüdung des Schlauches? Oder ist das zu vernachlässigen? Oder bei bestimmten Biegeradien, wenn der Schlauch längere Zeit unter Spannung steht?


----------



## Equilibrium (31. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Das ist alles kein Problem, da der Schläuch förmlich an den Tüllen klebt.


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Maximal die Winkel mit Federbänder aber nicht die PS tüllen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Maximal die Winkel mit Federbänder aber nicht die PS tüllen.



Du darfst die CPC-Schnell-Kupplungen nicht vergessen, die sollten auch  mit Ferderbändern gesichert werden.


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Ja schon. Ist aber kein "Standard".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. August 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Im Prinzip ist das ganze eh nur eine Frage der Größe.
PS-Tüllen sind eben eigentlich ein Stück zu groß - würde man 1-2mm weitere CPC nehmen, würden die vermutlich auch keine Sicherung benötigen. 
Man hat dann aber die gleichen Probleme, wenn der Schlauch mal wieder runter soll. Bei mir -mit 7er Schläuchen auf 8er CPC- hilft auch nur abschneiden, aber da man die Kupplungen ja quasi nie abmachen muss, find ich das an der Stelle okay.


----------



## ole88 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

und deshalb verzichte ich auf so etwas, allein schon das mir das sicherheitsgefühl fehlt bei einfach nur schlauch draufstecken, nein ich mag das nicht vor allem welchen vorteil hat es den ausser das man nichts aufschrauben muss?


----------



## Madz (1. September 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*



> würde man 1-2mm weitere CPC nehmen, würden die vermutlich auch keine Sicherung benötigen.


11/8 auf 10mm CPC hält ohne bombenfest.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (1. September 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*



ole88 schrieb:


> welchen vorteil hat es den ausser das man nichts aufschrauben muss?


Ja, schon aber:
Manche Kühler haben einen zu kleinen Abstand zwischen Ein- und Auslass. Will man dann Schläuche mit einem größeren Außendurchmesser nutzen guckt man entweder in die Röhre oder man nimmt Tüllen...

Ich glaub, ich werde Kabelbinder nehmen


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. September 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

Und 10mm PS Tüllen sind günstiger als 16/10mm Schraubanschlüsse.


----------



## ole88 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

hmmmm wenn das der einzigste vorteil ist dann versteh ich das sogar, nun bei sli oder cf stimmt da ist das schwierig.


----------



## Chucky1978 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Schlauchtüllen sichern oder nicht?*

13/10 Schlauch und 13er HF-Tüllen etwas öl oder silikonspray... Bombenfest... Schlauchschellen sind schwul
und bei schwer zugänglichen stellen oder wo der schlauch ein wenig gedreht werden muss investiere ich den Euro für Schraubanschlüsse


----------

